# Origin Freundesliste



## DeluxeBaerchen (7. November 2013)

Also hier die Gewünschte Liste, jeder Schreibt seinen Namen drunter und ich fasse alle in den Startpost zusammen. Ich fange an: (links der Forenname, Rechts die Origin-ID)

Edit: Das Einschreiben eurer Namen hier im Thread erlaubt mir, diese mit in den Startpost einzubinden.

DeluxeBaerchen - DeluxeBaerchen
Quak_der_Frosch - Muscle_Man1802
X-2ELL - IIITrustNoOneIII
MistaKrizz - MistaKrizz
Bobi - RavionHD

MrSniperPhil - MrSniperPhil
Harpenerkkk - xStonedRusherx
nulchking - dooppyy
Xtreme - ultra2012
Sir-Qlimax - Sir-Qlimax

Freeze82 - Freeze82
Campl3r - Campl3r
uka - ukartet
zockerlein - StratieGaming
MIRROR - 21_Mirrors

justmy2cents - justmy2cents
sibbi97 - OwnDaFack
Dark$unshine - D4rkResistance
PC GAMER - TerrorSqu4d
Memphys - Memphys95

watercooled - watercooledKai


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (7. November 2013)

Ich mach halt auch mal mit  

Quak_der_Frosch - Muscle_Man1802


----------



## X-2ELL (7. November 2013)

X-2ELL - IIITrustNoOneIII


----------



## DeluxeBaerchen (7. November 2013)

Ein Paar kann ich noch einfügen:

MistaKrizz - MistaKrizz
Bobi - RavionHD
MrSniperPhil - MrSniperPhil


----------



## Harpenerkkk (7. November 2013)

Harpenerkkk - xStonedRusherx


----------



## nulchking (7. November 2013)

nulchking - dooppyy


----------



## Xtreme (7. November 2013)

Xtreme - ultra2012


----------



## sir qlimax (7. November 2013)

Sir-Qlimax - Sir-Qlimax


----------



## Freeze82 (7. November 2013)

Gleicher Name wie hier auch


----------



## Anubis12334 (7. November 2013)

Campl3r


----------



## DeluxeBaerchen (7. November 2013)

Wäre cool, wenn ihr es im Shema wie oben in der Liste schreiben würdet, damit ich nicht alles schreiben muss und es einfach kopieren kann. Vorteil: Es treten vermutlich weniger Fehler auf.


----------



## uka (8. November 2013)

Für die ein oder andere Runde BF4 

uka - ukartet


----------



## DeluxeBaerchen (8. November 2013)

Ist doch toll, wie sich die Liste füllt;D


----------



## zockerlein (8. November 2013)

ich bin StratieGaming


----------



## DeluxeBaerchen (8. November 2013)

Mist, Verklickt


----------



## -MIRROR- (8. November 2013)

-MIRROR- = 21_Mirrors

(Möchte keine Cheater, Leute unter 14, Neulinge von PCGHX eine Anfrage haben) -> Ausnahme ich kenne sie


----------



## Gast0707215 (8. November 2013)

justmy2cents - justmy2cents


(bitte keine, die alles im Battleefeed teilen  )


----------



## DeluxeBaerchen (8. November 2013)

-MIRROR- schrieb:


> -MIRROR- = 21_Mirrors
> 
> (Möchte keine Cheater, Leute unter 14, Neulinge von PCGHX eine Anfrage haben) -> Ausnahme ich kenne sie



Mich hast du ja schon
Ich vermerke es bei deinem Namen mit


----------



## DeluxeBaerchen (8. November 2013)

Ach man, schon wieder verklickt, aber ist ja eh nur Rumpelkammer


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (8. November 2013)

sibbi97 - OwnDaFack


----------



## D4rkResistance (8. November 2013)

Origin-Name: D4rkResistance


----------



## PC GAMER (8. November 2013)

PC GAMER - TerrorSqu4d


----------



## Memphys (8. November 2013)

Memphys - Memphys95


----------



## watercooled (9. November 2013)

watercooled - watercooledKai


----------



## RavionHD (9. November 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> watercooled - watercooledKai


 
Komisch, Dich finde ich garnicht.


----------



## _PeG_ (9. November 2013)

_PeG_


----------



## Holdie (10. November 2013)

Holdie - Holdie_2010


----------



## Festplatte (10. November 2013)

Festplatte - Erdnussknacker


----------



## heldarious (10. November 2013)

Heldarious - Dartnuss


----------



## xNeo92x (11. November 2013)

xNeo92x - Trollz0r92


----------



## Oozy (11. November 2013)

AWR4Fi - AWR4Fi

Für ne Runde BF4 etc


----------



## SpotlightXFX (11. November 2013)

-SpotlightXFX-

Für ne runde BF3 oder so immer daa


----------



## Andy188 (18. November 2013)

Andy188 -  typischAndy188


----------



## GameTwist (30. November 2013)

GameTwist - DieLikeCobain  auch wenn ich wohl eher weniger aktiv sein werde in Zukunft. 

DeluxeBaerchen wurde schon wieder gesperrt? 
Wie schafft man das in so kurzen Abständen?


----------



## AnonHome1234 (18. Dezember 2013)

FaeggOfficial (derzeit am BF3 suchten)

Battlefield 4 aufgrund von Unspielbarkeit zur Seite gelegt


----------



## BL4CK_92 (18. Dezember 2013)

Alarmstufe_Koks

Der Name ist Programm.


----------



## Nero2482 (18. Dezember 2013)

Nero2482= Nero2482


----------



## Roschnie (19. Dezember 2013)

Roschnie - bloondiiii


----------



## meik19081999 (19. Dezember 2013)

Meik19081999=meik19081999


----------



## Skipper81Ger (21. Dezember 2013)

Skipper81Ger - Skipper81Ger


----------



## Gast0707215 (5. Januar 2014)

Ich push hier mal 

Gibt ja noch einige Leute, die völlig icognito zocken - das darf nicht sein! ( es sein denn sie wünschen es  )


----------



## Allgaeuer (12. Januar 2014)

Allgaeuer - M0NAC0_FRANZE


----------



## Zyclops (12. Januar 2014)

Zyclops - Zycl00ps


----------



## Allgaeuer (7. Februar 2014)

Aber wirklich was bringen tut diese Liste hier nichts!


----------

